# number of medallions to feed...?



## metopin10 (Apr 16, 2006)

I have a small little guy. He holds steady at a healthy 3.7 pounds at age 2. I am feeding him 2 Nature's Variety medallions a day - the reccomended amount. Its our first week on raw. But he is just yelling for more. He sits and barks at his bowl and paws at it. Something he never did with kibble. Does he just like this more? Or should I give him 3 medallions a day?

thanks for your responses in advance


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

I believe the package recommends 2 or 3 medallions. You could try adding a 3rd and see how it goes. Or you could supplement with kibble.


----------



## ShilohsMom (Jun 25, 2007)

The website has a tool to help you decide how much to feed based on the dogs age and activity level besides the dog's weight. Calorically he is probably getting what he needs at 2-3 medallions max. I would divide the portion into two meals or if the problem continues feed one meal medallions one meal kibble- the site also tells you how to do that. a ten pind dog needs 4-5 medallions so 3 is alot for a dog under 4 pounds unless he is a very active guy. all dogs eat thsoe up so fast and want more- thats normal with the raw.


----------



## metopin10 (Apr 16, 2006)

i tried three and he couldn't finish it 2 days in a row. I think I am just gonna stick with 2. Part of the problem I think was that I was free feeding him when he was on kibble ( I never had an issue with him over eating) and now that fact that he only gets fed twice a day confuses him.

thank you for your help!



> The website has a tool to help you decide how much to feed based on the dogs age and activity level besides the dog's weight. Calorically he is probably getting what he needs at 2-3 medallions max. I would divide the portion into two meals or if the problem continues feed one meal medallions one meal kibble- the site also tells you how to do that. a ten pind dog needs 4-5 medallions so 3 is alot for a dog under 4 pounds unless he is a very active guy. all dogs eat thsoe up so fast and want more- thats normal with the raw.[/B]


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Lacie eats Nature's Variety Raw and she gets 3 medallions a day (5-6 lbs). She loves the Raw and it's the only thing she's every really gobbled up.

Sometimes I give her 4 when she seems especially hungry, but I do know that if I feed her 4 every day, she puts on too much weight.

Also, Tilly doesn't eat the raw, it doesn't agree with her digestive system and she doesn't care for it, so she's on Innova. And Nellie, the black lab has her own food to prevent yeast infections in the ears.

They all get fed at the same time, but Lacie is done about 5 minutes before the others are finished (with approximately the same amount of food as Tilly).

I think she just loves, loves, loves the raw diet.


----------

